# Tell me about your serger



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

the good, the bad, the ugly. Think it is time for me to buy one. I'd rather have a used quality product than a cheap "piece of junk". So tell me what you have and how it works for you. 

Thanks..


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Mine is really old. I bought it new in 1990. It's a Singer Quantum 5 thread. Will sew, 2 thread, 3 thread 4 thread or 5 thread. I use it most with 3 thread. It's a pain to thread with out the manual. I misplaced my manual and couldn't find it for years. When I did I made a copy so now I have two.

I've only had it cleaned one time and that was about 12 years ago. It needs servicing again.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a Babylock Protege I think about 20 years old. Not too hard to thread, very hard to get the tension right. I don't use it much any more, but when I used it all the time I hated it. I could spend much more time fiddling with the tension than sewing.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ruby said:


> Mine is really old. I bought it new in 1990. It's a Singer Quantum 5 thread. Will sew, 2 thread, 3 thread 4 thread or 5 thread. I use it most with 3 thread. It's a pain to thread with out the manual. I misplaced my manual and couldn't find it for years. When I did I made a copy so now I have two.
> 
> I've only had it cleaned one time and that was about 12 years ago. It needs servicing again.


Oh My I have the same serger. I bought it about the same time on a close out sale. It is the most temperamental machine that I have ever had.:stars:A big headache.  It took me a long time to just find someone that could clean and adjust it so I could use it. The guy is a John Deer mechanic that works on sewing machines from his mom's sewing shop part time. 
Right now it is put up as I do not have the room for all my machines down at once. I never really have learned to use it to my satisfaction either.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

I have the Bernina 20000DE, hands down it is the best machine I have ever had...it has sewn miles of fabric, is easy to use and just keeps on sewing along...I see them every once in awhile on ebay, I can not say enough positive about this model.. I think I have had it since my youngest was 2 and he is graduating from college this year...


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a Baby Lock Imagine and love, love, love it! I can thread all four threads in about a minute. It has so many features that I still have not tried them all and I have had it about 3 years. I've never fiddled with the tension (I'm not sure how) but I've never need to.

There is only one thing that I would change about the machine. It doesn't do curves very well. My cheap $200 serger did curves better then my Baby Lock. But I couldn't thread the old one. I believe if you get the Imagine Wave it does curves better.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 30 yo Kenmore (probably the first generation made). It's a bear to thread, but sews like a dream. I can't imagine not having a serger. I think the newer ones are easier to thread and maintain the tension. Also they have the ability to make a fine finish for napkins and such. I use mine as a three thread as I like the security of sewing a separate line with my regular sewing machine, but it will also work as a 4 thread. 
You won't regret getting a serger.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've got a BabyLock BL400. It's probably about 25 years old. I've only used it for knits and seam finishing on wovens. It's great for what I've been using it for. I did recently buy the book, The Complete Serger Handbook, so I can learn to do more with it. I have been toying with getting a coverstitch machine though. Viking makes a serger/coverstitch combo that I've been drooling over.

Try every single one you come across before making your decision.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have a Bernina 1300mdc. I wouldn't change a thing, it's easy to thread, quiet, does a perfect rolled hem and tensions are always perfect.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a Janome MyLock T734D. It is a good machine. I can thread it easily but it took a little practice to work out the bugs. Things I like about it are the differential feed and it does a great job on a rolled hem. The tension adjusts so much better than my old (CHEAP) singer.

Really it is a great machine but that doesn't stop me from coveting a BabyLock Imagine with jet air threading.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for all your input. I am currently researching of the value of several used models including the Hobbylock 776. So many models..so much to research...


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a Hobbylock 774, bought new in the early 90s (paid about $500 then). I've never serged with anything else, so I can't compare. I did find the machine tension a bit temperamental - my sewing area was a somewhat heated back porch. Now that I have it in the house, it is very consistent. It is a 4 thread, and only the only difficult part of threading it is the left looper right at the last stage. I'm sure the machine is much more capable than I am.  A good tune up is a must!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a Janome Harmony 9102D. I got it at Hancock's on sale a couple of years ago for around $350 when it was pretty new. It's my first one, so I didn't want to spend a whole lot until I decided if I liked it or not, and I do like Janome, so felt like it was a good first choice.

I've really enjoyed it, but I don't really have anything to compare it to, lol. It does 3 or 4 threads, is easy to thread, has a differential feed and an adjustable cutting width. It does nice shirring, piping, blind hems, and rolled hems.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tammy1 said:


> I have a Baby Lock Imagine and love, love, love it! I can thread all four threads in about a minute. It has so many features that I still have not tried them all and I have had it about 3 years. I've never fiddled with the tension (I'm not sure how) but I've never need to.
> 
> There is only one thing that I would change about the machine. It doesn't do curves very well. My cheap $200 serger did curves better then my Baby Lock. But I couldn't thread the old one. I believe if you get the Imagine Wave it does curves better.


I have an Image also. I waiting until I could get one that someone turned in on a trade up. I was not fighting with a serger as I've seen many others do when I'd sew at school drama costume making events.

Tammy - I have the workbook and $200 of feet for the Imagine and still have not used either and I've had it about 4 years. The main foot and the rolled hem, gathering, and regular serging is enough for me so far.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I have an old Bernina, I've had it 15 years and purchased it used and it was probably at least 10 years old then, but it runs like a charm. Not sure if the newer models are made as well though.
Dawn


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Mine is a Bernina 2000D. I can't say enough good things about a Bernina product.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Hey, Ponderosa, check your PMs. You won one of my give aways, and I've been waiting for your mailing address. If you don't want it, just let me know. Cheers! Jan in Co


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I have an old Euro-Pro that everyone says is a piece of junk, well, even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile and mine has been great. I use it regularly and have only had it in the shop once in over 20 years. I keep saying that when it dies I will get me a "good" one but who knows how long that is going to be?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Jan. Maybe my reply to you got lost in cyber space, I thought I sent you one..
I pm'd you the info..thanks again..

cc I have had the same experience with several things people tell me are junk including Euro-Pro products. 

Now the big church sale (mostly knitted and sewn crafts) is over maybe I can make a decision here....


----------

